# Medical services-Kuwait



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Spouse will be doing the 90 in and out due to him being male and wives not being allowed to sponsor husbands. Getting cholesterol and whatnot checked without insurance, what are the costs? Which clinics are good? We'll be in Salmiya.


----------



## Kimberley12 (Dec 15, 2015)

Medical services in Kuwait is divided into five Health Regions. Each general hospital provides an outpatient service and a 24-hour emergency service .Kuwaitis receive all medical services at government clinics and hospitals free of charge


----------

